# Moving to Melbourne - Evaluating areas to live



## psarangi (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I will be moving to Melbourne soon, probably within 2-3 months. My work place will be in Flinders Street, Melbourne.

I was wondering if I can get some inputs on the following points listed below, assuming that Flinders Street is pretty much in the heart of Melbourne city

If someone could point me to the area/suburb which I should shortlist for research in order to have a smooth transportation to Flinders Street daily, then that would be very helpful. Also apart from transportation the quality of living should be good.

Cheers
PS


----------



## Malcolm 46 (Mar 1, 2011)

psarangi said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I will be moving to Melbourne soon, probably within 2-3 months. My work place will be in Flinders Street, Melbourne.
> 
> ...


Flinders St is the heart of the City. The main train station is on the corner of Flinders & Swanston. If you can get a map on the internet you will see the routes the train lines go from there. Swanston St changes its name to St Kilda Road. There are trams along Flinders St and St Kilda Road. Trams are good public transport just like trains. You should be able to access a trame routes chart on the net. Housing depends on your budget and what you want.
Mal


----------



## psarangi (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Malcolm for the info.

I am looking out for something in the range of 200-250 AUD per week rent. If the work place is at Flinders Street, which locality would be suitable for housing. 

If I can stay a bit on the outskirts and get a good housing then I can evaluate that also. I am pretty much ready to travel say 30 minutes.

Cheers
PS


----------



## Malcolm 46 (Mar 1, 2011)

PS, the east side of the city is the most popular. You dont say if you are single or whatever but rents are fairly high close to the city. Search rental on Domain Real Estate in say Richmond, Hawthorn, Camberwell, Surrey Hills and say Boxhill. These areas are all on the East side of the city and have train stations and also have a tram line into the city. All should be within your 30 min time frame. Search also surrounding areas and that will include suburbs I did not list.
Mal


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Focus on the ones having good connection with CBD and Flinders St (if CBD, you can always hop on the free tram which stops at Flinders St). You might wanna look at western and northern suburbs to get lower price.


----------



## TKline (Mar 11, 2011)

Australian house prices are the most expensive on the planet and Melbourne is in a massive ponzi bubble so be careful!


----------



## psarangi (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the info. In my case, there are two offices in Melbourne, one at Flinder's Street and another one in Doncaster East (Eastern Suburb).

I will be operating from Doncaster office, so I will have to look for accommodation in and around Doncaster.Could someone please throw some light on the rental property situation in and around Doncaster. Also I am keen to know whether Apartment or Independent house is generally preferred?

I would be moving in with my spouse and am looking for rental property (1 or 2 bedroom). The budget I am thinking is around 250-300 per week. 

I would be interested to evaluate some nearby suburbs as well from where transportation is available.

Thanks in advance

PS


----------



## Malcolm 46 (Mar 1, 2011)

psarangi said:


> Thanks everyone for the info. In my case, there are two offices in Melbourne, one at Flinder's Street and another one in Doncaster East (Eastern Suburb).
> 
> I will be operating from Doncaster office, so I will have to look for accommodation in and around Doncaster.Could someone please throw some light on the rental property situation in and around Doncaster. Also I am keen to know whether Apartment or Independent house is generally preferred?
> 
> ...


You may find something in Doncaster, East Doncaster, Box Hill, Box Hill Norh, Blackburn & Blackburn North. Bulleen is not too far away. You can send me PM if you want. Check out Domain Real Estate on the web look under rentals. We have houses and home units.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*moving Sydney*

I don't know much about Melbourne but little what i have heard is that the Melbourne is more costlier than Sydney. Especially if you looking for a place in suburbs.


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

the move pushed through? got this info from a friend might be a big help 
best of luck and nice community waiting for you here... cheers

Find Out More About Us | Improved Way to Sell Your House | Sell Your House Privately


----------

